# How to glue Acrylic pipe to PVC pipe?



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

This is for an external CO2 reactor
I find easier to find Acrylic clear pipe, compare to clear PVC.

Somebody try????


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Standard PVC cement can be used to bond acrylic tubing to PVC for most low-pressure applications. For high pressure bonds, use Weld-On 40.
http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/iid/8609/cid/2074
I have not tried it.


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

Try this site for clear pvc pipes. I haven't bought from them before but they do have some good products.

www.clearpvcpipe.com


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

I did buy from www.clearpvcpipe.com. _I do not recommend them_. My issue with this company resolved


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

One problem you will find is that many times acrylic pipe is sized a bit different than PVC pipe. Also why not just build it out of plain old white PVC?

All my white reactors work just fine.


----------



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

Two words - Pumbers GOOP.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The regular PVC cement will work, but as Rex pointed out the two types of tubing are sized differently. PVC piping is measured nominally much like lumber is. i.e. a 2x4 board is not really 2"x4". If you can get them to fit the glue should work fine.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I agree that in my experience regular PVC cement works fine.

Although, I have never had any problem with my clear acrylic tube fitting to PVC fittings. The trick is to make sure that the diameter is a standard commercial pipe size.
All white PVC is in standard pipe size, not all acrylic is.
A 2" white PVC pipe is 2.375" outside diameter
A 2" clear acrylic tube is 2" outside diameter
A 2" clear acrylic commercial size pipe is 2.375"
Hence the problem is size, once you make sure you are ordering pipe size fit up should not be a problem.

FYI commercial pipe sizes are
1/2" = .84" dia
3/4" = 1.05" dia
1" = 1.315" dia
1 1/4" = 1.66" dia
1 1/2" = 1.9" dia
2" = 2.375" dia
3" = 3.5" dia
4" = 4.5"

this is only a sampling of common sizes you would find in PVC. If you need another size you can find it on the web or pm me and I would be happy to assist.


----------

